# 1/48 Monogram F101 Voodoo



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Complete!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice work. Good clean build. Looks like a big model.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Xenodyssey said:


> Nice work. Good clean build. Looks like a big model.


Well, the One-o'-Wonder is a big plane, after all...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice job. I built one of those when it first came out in the late 80s. Yes the F-101 is a very large plane...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job, looks like a clean build


----------

